# Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC



## Maasii (15. Oktober 2013)

*Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Schönen guten Tag,
ich möchte mir bald ein neuen Gaming PC zulegen und würde gerne mal eure Meinung hören!

*PC allgemein:*
Preis: 800 - 1000€
Spiele: Battlefield 4, GTA V, Titanfall, League of Legends


Der folgende Gaming-PC enthält nicht: Gehäuse, CD/DVD Laufwerk

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit 

*Festplatte:*
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

*Grafikkarte:*
2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2 Aktiv  Maße: 4,3 x 29,5 x 12,9

*CPU Kühler:*
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken Tower Kühler - Hardware,

*Mainboard:*
Gigabyte H87-D3H Intel H87 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail 

*Netzteil:*
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L7 Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware,

*CPU:*
Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks 

*SSD:*
120GB Corsair Force GT Series CSSD-F120GBGT-BK 2.5" (6.4cm)


*Fragen:*
1. Könnte ich mein altes Netzteil(450W) nutzen: PRODUCT DETAIL - MS-TECH Technology
2. Welches Gehäuse empfehlt ihr mir? (Preis: max. 50€, Hinweis: Graka sehr lang)
  2.1.: Würdet ihr ein Gehäuse nehmen, was unten oder oben das Netzteil hat?
  2.2.: Was haltet ihr von diesem Gehäuse: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_856696.html
3. Kann ich mein altes CD/DVD Laufwerk weiter benutzen?
4. Welches Headset empfehlt ihr? (Preis: ca. 50€ ?)
5. Welchen Online Shop empfehlt Ihr mir? 
6. Habt ihr schonmal Erfahrung mit mindfactory, Hardwareversand gemacht?

Ich freue mich auf alle Tipps, Verbesserungsvorschläge und bedanke mich für die investierte Zeit und Überlegungen usw!


Gruß
Maasii


----------



## CoreLHD (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hier mal mein Vorschlag: Produktvergleich Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003), Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW), Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570), G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F

1. Dein Netzteil solltest du nicht weiter benutzen, glaube mir. 
2. Bitfenix Shinobi
2.1. Netzteil unten ist aufgrund der Stabilität des Towers meist besser.
2.2. Das gehäuse ist M-ATX, dann müsste man ein kleineres Mainboard wählen.
3. In sofern es einen SATA Anschluss besitzt: JA.
5.+6. Mindfactory und HWV sind gut und günstig.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Willkommen im Forum,

Das Netzteil kann man in den Elektroschrott tun, denn das ist ziemlich minderwertig.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Zu deiner Konfig: 

Für eine K-CPU brauchst du ein Z-Mainboard (Z87), ansonsten kannst du den freien Multi (zum Übertakten) nicht nutzen. Für dein H-Mainboard würde ich einen Xeon 1230v3 nehmen. Kostet etwa das Gleiche, ist aber ein i7.

Ich würde die 760 durch was Anderes ersetzen. 



Das Ganze geht vermutlich auch wesentlich günstiger, ich werde dir gleich mal was hinstellen 


EDIT: So, hier:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
1 x ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-3GD5, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Raijintek Themis
1 x Case, da musst du sagen, was dir gefällt.
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)



Da ist jetzt das Laufwerk noch mit drin, lass es einfach weg, wenn du noch ein S-ATA-Laufwerk hast.



Zu deinen Fragen:
1. Würde ich neu kaufen. MS-Tech.. Ist MS-Tech. 
2. Das ist eigentlich recht egal. Wichtig ist: Hardware passt rein, Kabelmanagement ist vorhanden, Case gefällt dir.
3. Unten
4. Dein Case kann nur Mainboards bis mATX aufnehmen, dein Baord ist zu gross dafür.
5. Wenn es einen S-ATA-Anschluss hat ja, bei IDE wird es nicht gehen.
6. Gar keins. Headsets haben im Allgemeinen verdammt miesen Klang für's Geld. Nimm lieber einen HD-681 Evo + Zalman Mic1


----------



## CoreLHD (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Headset Alternative:

Superlux HD-681 Evo BK +
Reloop RHM-10 Kopfhörer-Mikrofon für Reloop RHP-10 Serie / Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke Eingang: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente +
http://www.amazon.de/Audio-Adapter-Klinke-Buchse-Stereo/dp/B000L0ZRCK/ref=pd_bxgy_MI_img_y 

Dazu dann noch eine ordentliche Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kling super und ist nicht besonders teuer, die Soundkarte kann auch weggelassen werden.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Habt Ihr fein gemacht, bin stolz auf Euch. Die Kombi von Teutonnen kannst Du mit dem Superlux-Headset so eintüten.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Naja, ein Gehäuse bräuchte er schon noch dazu xD

Ich hab den Slot mal leer gelassen, da ich nicht weiss, was den Geschmack des TE trifft.


----------



## Icedaft (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Zwar der Standardvorschlag, aber bewährt:

BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maasii (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Danke für eure zahlreichen Beiträge und Verbesserungsvorschläge!
Jetzt frage ich mich aber, wieso ein Intel Xeon und kein i5 "standard"? Wo liegt da der Unterschied? Warum kein Alpenföhn Kühler? Warum keine NVidia Graka? Wenn ich ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen würde...was muss ich da beachten? Welches Headset bzw. micros usw. jetzt?

Danke für die beanspruchte Zeit!


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ein Xeon ist praktisch ein i7 ohne interne GPU (brauchst du  nicht, da du eine Grafikkarte benutzt). Er kostet einfach fast gleich viel wie ein i5 und "bietet" einen i7, also SMT.
Warum ein Xeon statt einem i5... Weil er ins Budget passt und tendenziell stärker ist, als der i5. 


Der Alpenföhn-Kühler ist gut, aber der Thermis reicht und kostet weniger.

Weil Nvidia ein beschissenes P/L-Verhältnis hat.

Grafikkarten-Länge, CPU-Kühler-Höhe, mindestens 2 Lüfter (oder separat dazukaufen), Kabelmanagement und Aussehen.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP), Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL), Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW), Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760), Fractal Design A

Wenn es etwas leuchten soll, am besten eins mit Fenster nehmen und selbst ein bisschen pimpen (1-2 LED-Lüfter oder eine Kette).

http://www.hornoxe.com/wp-content/picdumps/picdump293/hornoxe.com_picdump293_115.jpg

Zwar ziemlich viel Plastik, aber ein schickes Design und reichlich Platz : PC-Gehäuse mit Hersteller: NZXT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Headset : 

Superlux HD-681 Evo BK

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

LogiLink Ventilator mit Schwanenhals, USB (UA0068) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Rezept von Kumpel Pepe :

1 zalman zm-mic 1
1 superlux hd 681
1 logilink usb ventilator
1 rolle schwarzes isotape
5-10 schmale kabelbinder

mit kneifzange ventilator und usbstecker von schwanenhals knipsen, enden bischen eindrücken und mit isotape umwickeln, weil scharfe kanten

mit kleiner säge oder scharfem messer den clip vom mic abhobeln, überstand mit bischen schleifpapier glätten

mic mit isotape am ende vom schwanenhals fixieren, kabel in regelmäßigen windungen drumrumlegen, dann vorm spiegel schauen, wie man den mic-arm gern vorm mund hätte,
position an kh markieren, dann schwanenhals mit kleinen kabelbindern an kh fixieren (4-6 sollten machen dass er fest sitzt), evtl nicht-mic-ende des schwanenhals mit iso umwickeln,
damit er nicht aus den kabelbindern rausflutschen kann

da das mikrokabel ein bischen länger ist kleine schlaufe legen, an kh fixieren, dann beide kabel in die gleiche richtung verdrehen, aneinander halten, oben und unten mit kabelbindern aneinander
festmachen (nicht direkt an den klinkensteckern, die müssen bischen leine haben falls die ports mal weiter voneinander weg sind), loslassen und zusehen wie die beiden sich zu
einem schönen kabelstrang umeinander wickeln, evtl kann man die kabelclips vom zalman noch am kh-kabel festmachen oder evtl noch nen kabelbinder in die mitte des kabels tun,
dank torsionsspannung müsste es aber auch so ein hübscher kabel'zopf' bleiben..... et voila, headset mod. kosten mit allem: unter 30€ , arbeitszeit für alles: ca. 30 minuten


----------



## Maasii (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Im Internet steht ja, dass so ein Xeon mehr für Videobearbeitung ist...?
Mhh ok...und wie war das mit dem Micro bzw. Headset? Was soll ich da zusammen nehmen?
Wäre denn eig. die GTX 760 zu schwach?


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Nein, aber sie bietet ein besch...eidenes P/L. Ich muss es wissen, ich hab 2. 


Wo steht denn bitte, dass ein Xeon mehr für Videobearbeitung ist?^^ Gutefrage.net? Gamestar.de?
-> Gewisse Leute "wissen" einfah alles...


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@ Maasii

Das Rezept für ein geiles Headset steht direkt über dir.

Zum Thema Xeon ein witziger Text von Thresh : 

Alle CPUs, die den Wafer verlassen, also wirklich alle CPUs, sind Xeon Prozessoren.

Intel entscheidet anhand der Qualität, welchen Mikrocode die CPUs dann tatsächlich erhalten, der sie dann als die CPU ausweist, die sie am Ende sein werden.
Die wirklichen Prachtexemplare, also die wirklich super Teile, bleiben Xeon, denn damit verdient Intel die Kohle.

Die mit den kleinen Macken werden i7, die mit den großen Macken i5 und die mit den kaputten Macken werden i3.

Die Celerons und Pentiums sind dann die kaputten Macken, die nicht ganz dicht sind.

Kauft man also eine Xeon, hat man eigentlich eine CPU, die besser ist als ein i3, i5 oder i7.

Das ist auch der Grund, wieso die i3 immer später kommen, denn am Anfang hat Intel noch nicht genug kaputte Macken, um sie als i3 auf den Markt zu bringen, das dauert seine Zeit.


----------



## Maasii (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ja stimmt auch wieder. Ich frage mich halt nur das mit dem Xeon, weil den 1. keiner hat, 2. alle einen i5/i7 Prozessor empfehlen. 
Gamestar undso waren auch Quellen...


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Warum ist das wohl so... ach ja genau, weil die meisten Menschen noch weniger Ahnung von Hardware haben, als der durchschnittliche Blödiamarkt-Praktikant - und da gehört die Gamestar DEFINITIV dazu.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die Xeons waren mal ein Geheimtip, sind die aber schon lange nicht mehr.

Ich habe etliche Kumpels, die einen Xeon haben und alle schwerst begeistert sind.


----------



## Teutonnen (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Es wird halt nicht damit geworben (Core i7 klingt auch so viel besser als Xeon...) und wie gesagt, die meisten Leute wissen genau das, was im MM/Saturn/Gamestar-Prospekt steht. 

-> Wenn die "Experten" die Xeons nicht benutzen, sind sie auch nicht gut. 
-> Kevin will einen Core i7 neben seiner GTX 660 in seinem Call of Duty-PC, nicht so einen blöden Xeon.






Ich bin das beste Beispiel dafür, meinen eigenen PC hab ich damals zusammengestellt, bevor ich mich wirklich mit Hardware beschäftigt habe. 
-> i7 2600k drin, obwohl es ein i5 2500k auch getan hätte und 2 Monate später die Ivys rausgekommen wären.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Ja stimmt auch wieder. Ich frage mich halt nur das mit dem Xeon, weil den 1. keiner hat, 2. alle einen i5/i7 Prozessor empfehlen.
> Gamestar undso waren auch Quellen...



Bei Gamestar sollte man auch nicht schauen, der Xeon ist ein Core i7 4770 nur ohne iGPU und mit 100MHz weniger Takt, aber solche Seiten und auch andere Händler bieten ja auch einen Core i5 4670K mit einem H87 Board an und das ist Sinnfrei.
Hier übrigens noch mehr Meinungen zum Xeon  Erfahrungen zu dieser PC Konfiguration gesucht - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Maasii (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Mhh ja anscheinend ist der Prozessor ja wohl doch gut zum spielen 
Und was ist mit dieser Graka? https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-radeon-r9-280x-windforce-3x-oc-gv-r928xoc-3gd-a1013478.html
Und habt ihr vll. noch eine gute Empfehlung für einen Monitor 24 Zoll?
Also was brauch ich jetzt für das "headset": superlux hd-681, zalman mic1 oder reloop ??


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die Grafikkarte ist gut, die kannst Du so nehmen.

Als Monitor z.b. den hier :

23" (58,42cm) LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P schwarz

Für feinste Glupschkästen aus Korea must du Rosigatton bemühen...


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die Grafikkarte ist in Ordnung die kann man nehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@ Icedaft

Bei den Glupschkästen ist eher unser pc-nutzer immer auf dem laufenden


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@Icedaft
Rosigatton ist eher bei den Sound  auf dem laufenden sowie bei Fractal Design und Nanoxia Gehäusen


----------



## Maasii (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ist die R9 280x besser als die 7970 GHz Edition?
Würde hier eigentlich keiner ne Nvidia nehmen? 

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Threshold (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die R9 ist neuer. Die GHz würde ich sowieso nicht nehmen.
Nvidia wer?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Klar kannst Du auch eine Nvidia nehmen:

Klein, handlich, leistungsstark und spart Geld https://geizhals.at/de/asus-gtx670-dcmoc-2gd5-directcu-mini-oc-90yv03x1-m0na00-a928557.html


----------



## Maasii (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Passt denn die R9 280x in das BitFenix Shinobi Gehäuse? Wenn nicht, welches könnt ihr mir dann empfehlen, welches auch günstig ist?


----------



## Rosigatton (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Klar passt die 280X ins Shinobi. Da gehen Grakas bis 325mm rein : BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Shinobi


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Ist die R9 280x besser als die 7970 GHz Edition?


Nein etwas schelchter aber die Gigabyte ist wie eine GHz getaktet und im Boost sogar etwas höher.



Maasii schrieb:


> Würde hier eigentlich keiner ne Nvidia nehmen?
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe!



Vor ein paar Wochen sah es fast genauso andersherum aus, da wurde AMD kaum empfohlen da sie das schlechter P/L Verhältnis hatten und so ist es jetzt bei Nvidia auch.


----------



## Maasii (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wie ist das eig. bei dem Zalman1 mic? Hört man dann die Tastatur oder die Musik im Hintergrund? Habe keine Erfahrung mit solch einem micro...


----------



## Teutonnen (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Es ist halt ein Mikro, das zeichnet auf, was es "hört" und wenn das die Tastatur ist, dann ist das eben so.

EDIT: Vielleicht mal die Fingernägel schneiden, dann ist die Tastatur auf einmal viel leiser.


----------



## Maasii (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Zusammengefasst also sowas:

*Arbeitsspeicher:* 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL9

*HDD Festplatte:*
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)

*Grafikkarte:*
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Windforce 3x OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0

*CPU Kühler:*
Raijintek Themis Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks

*Mainboard:*
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte H87-D3H, ATX

*Netzteil:*
480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold

*CPU:*
Intel Core i5 4670K 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
oder
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware,

*SSD:*
120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

*Laufwerk:*
Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk

*Gehäuse:*
CoolerMaster N400 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,
oder
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Force 500 Midi-Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil
oder
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Aerocool X-Warrior black, ATX, ohne Netzteil



*Fragen:*
1. Seit ihr sicher, dass ein 480W Netzteil passt?
2. Welches von den Gehäusen würdet ihr empfehlen? Oder habt ihr ein anderes? Wichtig ist mir einfach, dass alles reinpasst, das Kabelmanagment und Kühlung gut sind und es günstig ist!
3. Ich konnte mich noch nicht ganz zum Xeon durchdringen? Bin mir unsicher, weil auch noch keine Zeitschrift (Gamestar, PCGHW) was mit dem Xeon und Gaming in Verbindung gebracht haben.
4. Ich habe gelesen, dass bei dem Zalman Mic1 eine Rausch und Echo Unterdrückung dabei sein soll. Kann das einer bestätigen? Hat einer Erfahrung mit dem Headset gemacht und kann mir sagen, ob meine Kollegen meine Musik hören würden?
5. Stimmt das eigentlich, dass Nvidia auf "langzeit" besser ist?


*DANKE* nochmal für die restlichen Antworten. Habt mir schon viel geholfen! Sry für einige Fragen, die jetzt doppelt sind, aber ich möchte mir sicher sein, bevor ich mir ihrgendein Müll kaufe.


Gruß
Maasii


----------



## der pc-nutzer (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

1) absolut

2) das n400 ist von den genannten das beste

3) der xeon ist ein i7 4770 ohne igpu, dafür aber mit ecc ram support (eigentlich ists umgekehrt, der i7 ist ein teildefekter xeon). der xeon ist also ebenso schnell wie der 4770

5) nein


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hier mal ein Test vom "alten" Ivy Xeon und ein witziger Text von Thresh zum Thema Xeon : Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro

Thresh : Alle CPUs, die den Wafer verlassen, also wirklich alle CPUs, sind Xeon Prozessoren.

Intel entscheidet anhand der Qualität, welchen Mikrocode die CPUs dann tatsächlich erhalten, der sie dann als die CPU ausweist, die sie am Ende sein werden.
Die wirklichen Prachtexemplare, also die wirklich super Teile, bleiben Xeon, denn damit verdient Intel die Kohle.

Die mit den kleinen Macken werden i7, die mit den großen Macken i5 und die mit den kaputten Macken werden i3.
Die Celerons und Pentiums sind dann die kaputten Macken, die nicht ganz dicht sind.

Kauft man also eine Xeon, hat man eigentlich eine CPU, die besser ist als ein i3, i5 oder i7.

Das ist auch der Grund, wieso die i3 immer später kommen, denn am Anfang hat Intel noch nicht genug kaputte Macken, um sie als i3 auf den Markt zu bringen, das dauert seine Zeit.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

3) Gamestar liefert auch nicht gerade die besten Grafikkarten und CPU Tests, zudem ist der Xeon so gesagt ein gewöhnlicher Core i7 4xxx nur mit etwas weniger Takt und ohne iGPU.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Der Xeon 1230 V3 ist eigentlich ein i7 4750. Intel will aber nur einen i7 Prozessor vermarkten und nicht mehrere da sie sonst zu dicht am Sockel 2011 wären.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Du meinst wohl den Core i7 4770


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Nein denn der Xeon 1230 V3 hat ja weniger Takt als der i7 4770.
Ergo ist es eigentlich ein i7 4750 oder i7 4740. Je nach dem wie du den Taktunterschied rechnen willst.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Dieser müsste dann das Pendant zum 4770 sein : Intel Xeon E3-1240 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31240V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Jetztz kam ich aber ins schleudern 

Erst den 1240, dann gucke ich, 4770K 3,% GHz, scheide. Schnell den 1270 rein, dann gucke ich, 4770 natürlich 3,4 GHz, schnell den 1240 wieder rein


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber kann man die Xeons nicht auf 3.7GHz (waren's glaub ich) übertakten, wenn man ein Z87-Brett benutzt?
Dann wäre der 1240 sinnlos, die 30€ Aufpreis könnte man in ein Z87-Brett stecken und den 1230 mit 3.7 GHz laufen lassen.

-> Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, welcher denn wohl der zum 4770 vergleichbare Xeon wäre. Das sollte keine Kaufempfehlung sein.

Das mit den takten der Xeons ging wohl auch mit B85/H87 Boards, meine ich, ist aber latte, weil man sich das eh sparen kann


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber kann man die Xeons nicht auf 3.7GHz (waren's glaub ich) übertakten, wenn man ein Z87-Brett benutzt?


 
Nein. Intel hat das bei den Xeon alles gesperrt. Da geht nichts mehr.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein denn der Xeon 1230 V3 hat ja weniger Takt als der i7 4770.
> Ergo ist es eigentlich ein i7 4750 oder i7 4740. Je nach dem wie du den Taktunterschied rechnen willst.


 
Achso meinst du das, aber man weiß ja auch nicht ob der Core i7 4750 heißen würde.

Ich selber schreibe immer:
Der Xeon E3-1230v3 ist ein Core i7 4770 nur mit 100MHz weniger Takt und ohne iGPU.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Kannst du auch so schreiben.
Intel bietet ja nur den i7 4770 an -- jetzt mal egal ob als K Modell oder nicht.
Darunter oder darüber gibt es nichts -- anders bei den Xeon. Da geht es hoch bis zum 1285 V3 der dann 3,6GHz Standardtakt hat und somit 100MHz mehr als der 4770k.
Dafür kostet der dann aber auch 600€.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

VERDAMMT  

Naja dann wird dir nichts Anderes übrig bleiben, wobei ich statt einem 12*4*0v3 eher gleich einen 4770k nehmen würde. So gross ist der preisliche Unterschied dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Der Xeon 1230 V3 ist ein Preistipp.
Wer mehr will sollte echt gleich zum 4770k greifen. Der Aufpreis ist zwar vorhanden aber noch relativ greifbar.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Im Moment läuft bei Intel alles auf i5 4570 / i5 4670k / Xeon 1230v3 / i7 4770k hinaus und bei AMD auf FX 6300 / FX 8320. Viel Auswahl hat man da nicht.


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Du kannst ja einen i7 4930k nehmen. 
Oder was mit APU.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Im Bereich 800-1000€? O_o


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Er kann ja mit der IGP des 4930k spielen bis er sich eine Grafikkarte leisten kann.


----------



## Maasii (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Bitte beantwortet mal die Fragen! 

DANKE!


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die wurden doch beantwortet bis auf die Frage 2 und da würde ich zum Shinobi raten, das hat ein gute Kabelmanagement und ist günstig BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maasii (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Kann mir einer eine Antwort auf Frage 4 geben? In den benchmarks, die hier geschickt wurden, schneidet der Xeon doch wie der i5(3570k) ab oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Icedaft (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Kann mir einer eine Antwort auf Frage 4 geben? In den benchmarks, die hier geschickt wurden, schneidet der Xeon doch wie der i5(3570k) ab oder irre ich mich?


 


CoreLHD schrieb:


> Headset Alternative:
> 
> Superlux HD-681 Evo BK +
> Reloop RHM-10 Kopfhörer-Mikrofon für Reloop RHP-10 Serie / Kopfhörer mit 3,5mm Klinke Eingang: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente +
> ...



Das war es doch was Du gesucht hast?


----------



## Maasii (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das mit dem Headset ist mir klar und das er das gesagt hat, weiß ich 
Ich wollte gerne mal noch ne 2. Meinung einholen...

Beim CPU, Gehäuse und Headset bin ich mir noch nicht sicher...Müsste ich eigentlich, wenn ich mir einen i5 hole einen anderen Kühler(Raijintek Themes) holen?

Sonst alles SUPER hier. Der Support und die schnellen Antworten sind echt GUT!


----------



## Rosigatton (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Rezept von unserem Kumpel Pepe für ein goiles Headset :

1 zalman zm-mic 1
1 superlux hd 681
1 logilink usb ventilator
1 rolle schwarzes isotape
5-10 schmale kabelbinder

mit kneifzange ventilator und usbstecker von schwanenhals knipsen, enden bischen eindrücken und mit isotape umwickeln, weil scharfe kanten

mit kleiner säge oder scharfem messer den clip vom mic abhobeln, überstand mit bischen schleifpapier glätten

mic mit isotape am ende vom schwanenhals fixieren, kabel in regelmäßigen windungen drumrumlegen, dann vorm spiegel schauen, wie man den mic-arm gern vorm mund hätte,
position an kh markieren, dann schwanenhals mit kleinen kabelbindern an kh fixieren (4-6 sollten machen dass er fest sitzt), evtl nicht-mic-ende des schwanenhals mit iso umwickeln,
damit er nicht aus den kabelbindern rausflutschen kann

da das mikrokabel ein bischen länger ist kleine schlaufe legen, an kh fixieren, dann beide kabel in die gleiche richtung verdrehen, aneinander halten, oben und unten mit kabelbindern aneinander
festmachen (nicht direkt an den klinkensteckern, die müssen bischen leine haben falls die ports mal weiter voneinander weg sind), loslassen und zusehen wie die beiden sich zu
einem schönen kabelstrang umeinander wickeln, evtl kann man die kabelclips vom zalman noch am kh-kabel festmachen oder evtl noch nen kabelbinder in die mitte des kabels tun,
dank torsionsspannung müsste es aber auch so ein hübscher kabel'zopf' bleiben..... et voila, headset mod. kosten mit allem: unter 30€ , arbeitszeit für alles: ca. 30 minuten

Edit : Für den i5 4570 oder Xeon 1230v3 ist der Raijintek Themis sehr gut


----------



## Threshold (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Kann mir einer eine Antwort auf Frage 4 geben? In den benchmarks, die hier geschickt wurden, schneidet der Xeon doch wie der i5(3570k) ab oder irre ich mich?


 
Der Xeon ist in Games kaum schneller als ein i5 falls du das wissen willst.


----------



## Maasii (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ja das war die eine Frage. Warum denn ein Xeon, wenn der i5 in spielen genau so schnell und teuer ist? Wegen Streamen und Videos bearbeiten? 
Ne, bei der Frage 4 geht es doch um das micro. Ob da einer mit Erfahrung gemacht hat, wegen Rausch,-Echounterdrückung...Und wenn ich Musik höre, ob das dann auch andere hören...
Kann ich eigentlich auch http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...NIPER-DDR3-1866-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit_732914.html als Arbeitsspeicher benutzen? Weil der Steckplatz ist doch gleich, nur er unterstützt doch 1600mhz..?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Bei Streamen und Videobearbeitung wird der Xeon was bringen und bei einigen Spielen auch.
Hier ein frischer Test zum Xeon E3-1230v3.

1866MHz RAM kann man nehmen nur bringt der gegenüber zum 1600MHz RAM keine Mehrleistung und 1333MHz RAM ist nur 1-2% langsamer als 1600MHz RAM.


----------



## Maasii (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@ green-CB: Wo ist der frische Test?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wohl vergessen zu verlinken, aber jetzt habe ich ihn verlinkt Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test - ComputerBase
Noch nicht mal 24Stunden alt.


----------



## Maasii (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Danke, der Beitrag war/ist gut


----------



## Maasii (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich bin kurz davor mich für den Xeon zu entscheiden. Ich habe nur diesen gedanken, dass er nicht für den Desktop-Bereich geschaffen ist. So wie ein H-Mainboard übertakten kann, aber es eigentlich nicht dafür geschaffen ist...


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Dann nimm eben einen i7, mehr als beraten können wir nicht - entscheiden musst du schon selber.


----------



## Maasii (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

i7 ist mir zu teuer...dann bin ich schon bei ca. 1000€
zum zocken reicht ja ein i5 bzw xeon


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Nimm doch den Xeon E3-1230v3 in dem Artikel bzw. Test von Computerbase steht doch das dieser auch für Desktop PC zu empfehlen ist und in den Kommentaren zu dem Artikel wird das auch noch oft von Usern die einen Xeon haben bestätigt, ein paar von diesen Usern die sich da äußerten habe ich übrigens im Verlauf des Jahres auch zum Xeon geraten obwohl sie erst skeptisch waren, z.B. auch den ein oder anderen Xeon E3-1230v2 User also den Vorgänger des Xeon E3-1230v3.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Sagen wir's mal so:
Ein Teildefekter Xeon wird als i7 verkauft. (ECC-RAM wird nicht unterstützt)
Ein Teildefekter i7 wird als i5 verkauft. (kein SMT mehr)
Ein Teildefekter i5 wird als i3 verkauft. (nur noch 2 Kerne + SMT)
Ein Teildefekter i3 wird als Schlüsselanhänger verkauft. (oh well, f*ck it )


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@Teutonnen
Nein die i3 werden zu Pentiums und Celeron´s deswegen kommen die Celeron´s auch immer erst zuletzt.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ok 

Aber was ist denn bei Pentium -> Celeron kaputt? Soweit ich weiss sind das beides Dualcores O_o


----------



## Legacyy (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Sagen wir's mal so:
> Ein Teildefekter Xeon wird als i7 verkauft. (ECC-RAM wird nicht unterstützt)
> Ein Teildefekter i7 wird als i5 verkauft. (kein SMT mehr)
> Ein Teildefekter i5 wird als i3 verkauft. (nur noch 2 Kerne + SMT)
> Ein Teildefekter i3 wird als Schlüsselanhänger verkauft. (oh well, f*ck it )


Ich mach mal weiter^^

Ein Teildefekter i3 wird als Pentium verkauft. (nur noch 2 Kerne + paar Features fehlen)
Ein Teildefekter Pentium wird als Celeren-Dual verkauft. (kp was da defekt ist)
Ein Teildefekter Celeron-Dual wird als Celeron verkauft. (nur noch 1 Kern)

Ein Teildefekter Celeron wird entsorgt 

Verdammt... zu lahm


----------



## Teutonnen (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ein teildefekter Celeron wird zur Gamestar geschickt, damit die benchen können.


----------



## Maasii (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Auch wenn ich den PC erst ca. im Januar kaufen kann, freue ich mich jetzt schon riesig drauf 

Fertiges PC System: 
1x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
1x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2x http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-wings-2-120mm-bl046-a994421.html

Summe(Stand: 20.10.2013): ~ 924,81€


DANKE nochmal an alle, die hier mitgeholfen haben! Bekommt aufjedenfall eine positive Rückmeldung/Bewertung! Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir auch bei weiteren Fragen bei Seite steht!

Bitte PC System "absegnen"!


Gruß
Maasii

//edit: 2x 120mm Lüfter hinzugefügt! Headset, Monitor gucke ich mal später! Wie kann ich bewerten? 
Hab nur beim Netzteil bedenken, dass 480W nicht ausreicht...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

ein oder zwei 120mm lüfter fehlen noch: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ein Teildefekter Pentium wird als Celeren-Dual verkauft. (kp was da defekt ist)
> Ein Teildefekter Celeron-Dual wird als Celeron verkauft. (nur noch 1 Kern)



1. Da fehlt nur 1MB L3 Cache
2. Einen Single Core Celeron gibt es nur bei Sandy Bridge

@Maasii
Oder diesen 120mm Lüfter dazu Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm, 500-1500rpm, 45.04-121.05m³/h, 8dB(A) (UCTB12P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maasii (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wo bleibt der Segen?


----------



## grenn-CB (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Von mir kriegt der Rechner eigentlich so eine Absegnung, was mir allerdings Sorgen bereitet ist immer noch der RAM mit dem CPU Kühler.
Den 1333MHz RAM würde man zurzeit für 59€ bekommen G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Pack noch 2 Lüfter dazu, dann gibt es auch Segen....


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

die gigabyte ist momentan ziemlich schlecht verfügbar, daher könnte man auf das modell von sapphire setzen: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maasii (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@ Icedaft: Ich habe doch die 2 Kühler in meiner Liste ganz unten: be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ich hole mein PC ehh erst später, wollte nur schonmal Meinungen einholen!
@ green-CB: Wo ist denn das Problem, bei dem RAM?
@ der pc-nutzer: ist denn die Grafikkarte genau so schnell, leise und von der Kühlung gleich stark?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2013)

Maasii schrieb:


> @ der pc-nutzer: ist denn die Grafikkarte genau so schnell, leise und von der Kühlung gleich stark?



Sie ist etwas niedriger getaktet, ansonsten aber gleichgut


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Meinen Segen hast Du, allerdings würde ich im Januar noch mal in diesem Thread anklopfen, bis Januar können sich vielleicht bei der Grafikkarte andere Enpfehlungen/ Angebote auftun.


----------



## Skreamizm (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich hab mit Hilfe eines Online-Helfers und Kumpels mal etwas zusammengestellt und würde gern noch die ein oder andere Meinung dazu hören. Bitte nicht sagen, dass die andere Marke besser ist, sondern ob das Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss passt. ^^
Mit Win7, Tastatur, Maus und zusammenbauen würde ich bei 1191,87€ liegen, auf hardwareversand.de

Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
SanDisk X110 128GB, mSATA 6Gb/s bulk
Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150, ohne Kühler
Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X, 3GB DDR5, PCI-Express
Gigabyte H87-D3H, ATX
Thermalright Macho 120
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W
Pioneer BDR-208DBK
NZXT H2 schwarz, schallgedämmt, ohne Netzteil
8GB-Kit Kingston HyperX Genesis Special Edition Grey XMP PC3-12800U CL9- 9-9-27


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

passt schon ganz gut, aber sandisk ssds sind nicht die besten, daher würde ich zu der bewährten samsung greifen: Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

beim ram würde ich einen mit 1,5v nehmen, da es der cpu besser bekommt: G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

p.s wenn du alle artikel via geizhals aufrust und von daort aus in den warenkorb legst, sparst du massig geld


----------



## Icedaft (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das Netzteil ist etwas groß dimensioniert, lieber etwas kleiner und dafür hochwertiger:

be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.31 (E9-400W/BN190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Maasii (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@ Icedaft: Ich werde aufjedenfall mich hier dann nochmal melden 
@ der pc-nutzer: Muss man dann nicht voll viel Versand bezahlen? 
@ Skreamizm: Richte dich doch an dem, was ich hier bei mir als pc system habe. Und mach am besten ein eigenes Thema auf


----------



## Skreamizm (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Vielen Dank für die Info, habs jetzt mal geändert und bin bei 1.126,02€.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> @ green-CB: Wo ist denn das Problem, bei dem RAM?



Die hohen Kühlrippen wären es gewesen.


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Zitat aus einem anderen Forum:



> Das Netzteil ist zu schwach für die Grakka und die Grakka passt nicht ins Gehäuse ohne Festplattenkäfig-Ausbau.



Was kann man da machen?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Bei der R9 280X finde ich 400W auch etwas zu wenig da das Computerbase Test System mit einer MSI R9 280X OC schon 345Watt verbraucht AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
Nimm das E9 450W das reicht locker aus.


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

okay und was ist mit damit, dass sie nicht reinpassen soll?


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Bei der R9 280X finde ich 400W auch etwas zu wenig da das Computerbase Test System mit einer MSI R9 280X OC schon 345Watt verbraucht AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase
> Nimm das E9 450W das reicht locker aus.


 
Trotzdem reicht das 400 Watt Modell da es ja 345 Watt am Netzteil sind. Also das was das Netzteil aus der Steckdose zieht.
Ziehst du jetzt den Wirkungsgrad ab bleibt noch genug Reserven.
Außerdem zieht die MSI nun wirklich erstaunlich viel. Fast nicht zu glauben dass sie soviel zieht wie die 7970GHz.


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Also, kann ich es jetzt nehmen und was ist mit der GraKa?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich würde trotzdem das E9 450Watt nehmen, ich finde dass das E9 400W da etwas knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

So, anderer Netzteil ist drin. Aber mich würde des mit der Graka interessieren, wieso sie nicht ins Gehäuse passen sollte.

Edit: Natürlich Netzteil nicht Lüfter.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die würde laut Geizhals nicht passen, aber dort steht auch wenn man den einen HDD Käfig raus nimmt das 31cm Platz sind und dann passt auch die Grafikkarte rein.

In welchen anderen Forum hast du eigentlich nachgefragt?


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich hab noch auf Chip.de gefragt. 

Das heißt, wenn ich nur eine HDD drin hab kann ich auch die Graka nehmen. 

Dann gibts du das ok, dass alles soweit passt und ich bestellen könnte?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Es können sogar mehrere HDDs rein, denn soweit ich sehe in den Bilder bei Geizhals hat dort jeder HDD Einschub auch einen eigenen Käfig den man entfernen kann.

Zum Chip Forum kann ich nichts sagen, aber was ich bisher gesehen habe beraten die auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Skreamizm schrieb:


> Ich hab noch auf Chip.de gefragt.
> 
> Das heißt, wenn ich nur eine HDD drin hab kann ich auch die Graka nehmen.
> 
> Dann gibts du das ok, dass alles soweit passt und ich bestellen könnte?


 
Bestell es dir


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Okay, dann passt es also. Ich werde dann demnächst mal bestellen. Und bedanke mich herzlichst bei allen die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@Deadfreak555
Stimmt das Absegnen habe ich ganz vergessen.

EDIT:
@Skreamizm
Wann heißt demnächst?


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Vielleicht schon nächsten, sonst übernächsten Monat. 
Muss schaun wie ich mit dem Geld hinkomm, war ja eigentlich ne PS4 geplant. ^^


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Deadfreak555
> Stimmt das Absegnen habe ich ganz vergessen.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


 
Hab dir wieder einmal geholfen


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Skreamizm schrieb:


> Vielleicht schon nächsten, sonst übernächsten Monat.
> Muss schaun wie ich mit dem Geld hinkomm, war ja eigentlich ne PS4 geplant. ^^


 
Dann frage am besten hier nochmal 2-3 Tage vor Kauf hier im Thread nach.

@Deadfreak555
Und wieder mal drücke ich bei einen deiner Beiträge auf Gefällt mir.


----------



## eRaTitan (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Dann frage am besten hier nochmal 2-3 Tage vor Kauf hier im Thread nach.
> 
> @Deadfreak555
> Und wieder mal drücke ich bei einen deiner Beiträge auf Gefällt mir.


 
Dafür bedank ich mich recht Herzlich


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wenn ich ihn nächste Woche bestellen würde brauch ich ja nicht mehr nachfragen, sonst lass ich nochmal von mir hören.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wenn es nächste Woche ist dann nicht, aber ein Feedback zu dem Rechner wenn er da ist wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Skreamizm (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wird doch erst Dezember, dann lass ich sicher nochmal von mir hören. ^^


----------



## Maasii (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Die hohen Kühlrippen wären es gewesen.


Was meinst du mit Kühlrippen wären es gewesen? Jetzt doch nicht oder wie?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich meine diese Gartenzäune (wie si manche nennen) hier oben G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich rate immer zu Low Profile RAM G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland diese haben oben keine Gartenzäune/Kühlrippen oben drauf.


----------



## Maasii (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Was ist denn das negative an diesen "Gartenzäunen"?


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das negative ist, dass viele CPU-Kühler nicht mehr über den RAM passen  Aber über die RipJawsX passen die meisten CPU Kühler gut drüber. Ich hatte mal die RipJawsX unter dem EKL Alpenföhn K2, hat locker gepasst 

Die Heatspreader sind eigentlich nur Show ohne wirklichen Nutzen, wenn man den RAM nicht gerade bis ans Limit übertakten will.


----------



## Skreamizm (1. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hab den PC jetzt bestellt, dauert leider etwas länger, da manches nicht auf lager ist. 

Und ich hab ja ein Silent Gehäuse, sollte ich dann mehrere Lüfter einbauen?


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Mehr als 3 Lüfter lohnen nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Welches Gehäuse hattest du denn nochmal bestellt?

Bin übrigens der gleichen Meinung wie Threshold das mehr als 3 Lüfter sich nicht lohnen und eventuell sogar Nachteile bringen weil es dann zu laut wird.


----------



## Skreamizm (1. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich hab das "NZXT H2 schwarz, schallgedämmt, ohne Netzteil" -> NZXT H2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (H2-001-BK) in Gehäuse: PC-Gehäuse | heise online Preisvergleich

Und wie siehts mit den Bequiet Lüftern aus, sind die besonders leise?


----------



## grenn-CB (2. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die Lüfter würde ich drin lassen und keine weiteren dazu kaufen, denn im Normalfall sollten die eingebaut auch schon leise sein.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Die Lüfter würde ich drin lassen und keine weiteren dazu kaufen, denn im Normalfall sollten die eingebaut auch schon leise sein.


 
Nicht bei dem Preis. 

Die BeQuiet Lüfter sind alle sehr gut. Egal ob Shadow Wings oder Silent Wings.


----------



## grenn-CB (2. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Man kann es aber erstmal probieren und wenn sie zu laut sind kann man sie noch immer austauschen.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Man kann es aber erstmal probieren und wenn sie zu laut sind kann man sie noch immer austauschen.


 
Da hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Skreamizm (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Guten Abend, mein PC ist endlich eingetroffen. 

Was mich aber leicht wundert ist, dass es beim Motherboard hier "ohne Kühlung", deswegen hab ich mir den Thermalright Macho 120 bestellt, jetzt mach ich ihn auf und da ist schon ein Intel Lüfter drauf und der Macho ist eingepackt dabei. Soll ich den trotzdem einbauen (lassen) oder reicht der "Mini-Lüfter" aus?


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@Skreamizm
 Das habe ich schon öfter gelesen, ich selber würde den Macho 120 jetzt auch einbauen, dafür müsstest du aber auch das Mainboard im schlimmsten Fall ausbauen.


----------



## Skreamizm (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Na toll, wieso bauen die Helden ihn nicht gleich ein...

Und jetzt ne blöde Frage, da ich ihn an meinem Fernseher nutzen will habe ich ihn per VGA Kabel verbunden, bekomm aber kein Signal. Was mach ich falsch? 

Edit: Ich bin blöd, falsch eingestöpselt.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Da die aus Transportgründen nur noch CPU Kühler bis zu 200g Gewicht einbauen.

 Hast du den Fernseher an das Mainboard angeschlossen?


----------



## Manu98 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@skreamizm 
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist wie du den Kühler wechseln sollst. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIzA-P9UAfg&feature=youtube_gdata_player
(ausbau) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra_SXFfQPHs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
(einbau) 
Sollte aber auch in deiner Anleitung vom Macho 120 besser beschrieben sein.


----------



## Skreamizm (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Mitn Bild klappts, des aus- und einbauen lass ich meinen Kumpel machen. 
Und wenn ich ihn einschalt kommt ein Screen mit UNetbootin - Default - Press [Tab] to edit options - Automatic boot in xx seconds...
Ich hab die ISO Datei von Win7 aufn Stick und wollte ihn davon booten lassen, hat beim Laptop mit Win7 und Ubuntu auch geklappt, nur jetzt geht garnix. Bei meinem Kumpel gings auch net, nur über ne gebrannte CD. 

Könnt ihr mir da auch weiter helfen?


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hast Du den Stick auch als Firstbootdevice im BIOS eingestellt und den Stick hinten eingesteckt?


----------



## Skreamizm (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hab des Windows Tool genommen, hat geklappt. Und mir wurde kein Bios angezeigt. ^^

Ist mit der Installation gleich fertig, dann wird alles eingerichtet und es kann losgehen.


----------



## Icedaft (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Was für ein Windows Tool ? Um ins BIOS zu gelangen must Du beim Start Entfernen oder F8 drücken.


----------



## Skreamizm (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Des macht, dass man den Stick, dafür benutzen kann. ^^


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich denke er meint das hier für den USB Stick für die W7 Installation Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Skreamizm (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Genau, war zu faul zum nachschaun. 

Uuund ich hab wieder den super "Fehler 651" wenn ich eine Lan Verbindung herstellen will, also Kabel rein -> Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter -> Verbindung einrichten und beim prüfen kommt er. ISP und Kenntwort sollte richtig gewesen sein. Treiber hab ich schon getauscht, also den raspppoe.sys von Vista, wie es auf diversen Seiten heißt. Aber es tut sich nix, wisst ihr wie ich den wegbekomm? Ohne Internet macht nämlich keinen Spaß.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Welches Board hattest du noch genommen?


----------



## Skreamizm (19. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Keine Ahnung, aber es hat sich selbst behoben. ^^

Ich hab nurnoch eine Frage, sonst passt alles. 

Ich hab den PC über HDMI an meinen AV Receiver angeschlossen, den über HDMI an den Fernseher. Aber ich bekomm keinen Ton und kann in den AMD Einstellungen kein HDMI auswählen, da steht, dass mein Gerät kein Audio unterstützt. Ist es mit HDMI überhaupt möglich oder soll ich es per optischen Kabel anschließen?
Hab die Radeon 280x


----------



## grenn-CB (19. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Kann vielleicht an den AV Receiver liegen, welche Auflösung nutzt du eigentlich denn?
 Mit meiner GTX 660 könnte ich wenn ich wollte den Ton über HDMI empfangen (wenn sie am Fernseher angeschlossen wäre), mit der AMD Karte sollte das eigentlich auch möglich sein.


----------



## Skreamizm (26. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Bitte einmal hier schaun. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/305828-radeon-r9-280x-sound-ueber-hdmi-ausgeben.html


----------



## grenn-CB (26. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Also bei mir geht es auch ohne ein solches Kabel wobei ich meine das es das heute nicht mal mehr gibt.
 Gehe mal im Infobereich der Taskleiste mit einem Rechtsklick auf den Lautsprecher Symbol und dann auf Wiedergabegeräte und mache von dem Fenster was da kommt einen Screenshot.


----------



## Skreamizm (26. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Win7



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AMD Einstellungen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hat dein Monitor überhaupt Lautsprecher?


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Grenn-PC: PC->AVR->Fernseher, alles über HDMI. Bei entsprechender Auswahl der Schnittstelle und einem Neustart des Fernsehers bei laufendem PC sollte das funktionieren.


----------



## Skreamizm (26. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Es geht, hab die Realtek Treiber aktualisiert und schwupps wurde mein AVR erkannt. 

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe.    

Und danke, dass ihr mir, nach meiner Nerverei, noch geholfen habt. 

Ihr seid ne nette Community.


----------



## Icedaft (26. November 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Schön das es funktioniert. Normalerweise sollte das aber auch komplett über HDMI laufen da die Grafikkarte den Ton mit überträgt und die Wandlung der AVR übernimmt.


----------



## Skreamizm (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich bin wieder da....leider. 
Wenn ich was spielen will fährt er einfach runter und wieder hoch. An der Temperatur liegts wohl kaum, da hab ich schon nachgeschaut. In verschiedenen Foren hab ich gelesen, dass das Netzteil zu schwach ist, kann es also sein, dass das " be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM 530W " doch nicht ausreicht?

Ich mach am besten mal nen extra Thread auf...^^


----------



## BozZ-439 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das Netzteil reicht dicke aus. Selbst mit 400W kann man nen 4770K@4,5GHz und ne Titan laufen lassen.
Die anderen Foren haben da einfach keine Ahnung. (welche waren das denn?)

Wie sehen denn denn die Temps aus und wann tritt das genau auf?


----------



## Skreamizm (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Komm mal bitte in den Thread -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-beim-spielen-einfach-runter.html#post5964433 

Die, die mir google ausgespuckt hat, von denen hab ich auch noch nix gehört. ^^


----------



## Maasii (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

So, ich habe mein Geld jetzt fast zusammen und wollte fragen, ob ich mir mein System jetzt so kaufen kann? 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
2 x be quiet! Pure Wings 2 120mm (BL046)
1 x Raijintek Themis
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Frage: 
1. Habe gehört, dass die R9 280x viele Probleme mit den Lüftern hat? Stimmt das? Wenn ja bitte Alternativen zur R9 280x Karte!


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Du brauchst PWM Lüfter für das Board:

https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-shadow-wings-sw1-pwm-120mm-t12025-mr-pwm-bl026-a683908.html

Bei der SSD würde ich überlegen, direkt die Version mit 250Gb zu nehmen: https://geizhals.at/de/samsung-ssd-840-evo-series-250gb-mz-7te250bw-a977940.html
Bei der HDD direkt die 2GB nehmen (Preis-/GB Verhältnis und Geschwindigkeit): Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten sieht es soweit gut aus.


----------



## Maasii (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Sicher, dass es diese Gehäuselüfter sind? Der PC-Nutzer hat mir damals die empfohlen. Nicht dass am Ende garkeiner oder so passt...
Aber wenn ich die "großen" Varianten nehmen, bin ich direkt 50€ oder so mehr los? :o


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es diese Gehäuselüfter sind? Der PC-Nutzer hat mir damals die empfohlen. Nicht dass am Ende garkeiner oder so passt...
> Aber wenn ich die "großen" Varianten nehmen, bin ich direkt 50€ oder so mehr los? :o


 
Das war auch nur eine Empfehlung (1 zusätzlicher Lüfter würde ja reichen), alternativ:

https://geizhals.at/de/noiseblocker-nb-blacksilentfan-xlp-rev-3-0-a-a369884.html

Gehäuse:
BxHxT: 205x460x490mm • extern: 3x 5.25", 1x 3.5"  (in 5.25" Schacht) • intern: 8x 3.5" (Laufwerksschienen), 1x 2.5" (in  5.25" Schacht) • *Lüfter (vorne): 2x 120mm (optional)* •* Lüfter (hinten):  1x 120mm* • *Lüfter (seite): 1x 120mm (optional) • Lüfter (oben): 2x 140mm  (optional) • Lüfter (unten): 1x 120mm (optional)* • Front I/O: 2x USB  3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1x Mikrofon, 1x Kopfhörer • Netzteilposition: unten •  Gewicht: keine Angabe • Farbe: schwarz • CPU-Kühler: bis max. 167mm Höhe

Board: 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin


----------



## Maasii (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Also ist es am Ende egal, was für ein Gehäuse Kühler ich nehme?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Von der Lautstärke her ist es nicht egal, es gibt da schon Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Herstellern. Da kannst Du dich idR aber auf die Empfehlungen hier im Forum verlassen. PWM ist aber ein muß wenn diese über das Board geregelt werden sollen.


----------



## Maasii (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ja das stimmt naklar 
Welche würdest du denn empfehlen? Die du geschickt hast oder die vom PC-Nutzer? Diese 2€ oder so sind jetzt ja auch nicht die wild. Und be quiet! ist ja voll in Ordnung 

Edit:

Fragen:
Welchen von den Gehäuse Kühlern sind für meine Konfig zu empfehlen?
https://geizhals.at/de/be-quiet-shadow-wings-sw1-pwm-120mm-t12025-mr-pwm-bl026-a683908.html
http://geizhals.de/enermax-t-b-silence-pwm-120x120x25mm-a-uctb12p-a621917.html
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-wings-2-120mm-bl046-a994421.html

Welche von den Grafikkarten würdet ihr für meine Konfig empfehlen?
http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-280x-dual-x-11221-00-20g-a1012405.html
http://geizhals.de/msi-n770-tf-2gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v282-052r-a953297.html
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-radeon-r9-280x-windforce-3x-oc-rev-1-0-gv-r928xoc-3gd-a1013478.html

Wird der Preis erst Ende Januar runter gehen oder könnte ich auch schon Anfang Januar bestellen, ohne mich danach zu ärgern, dass ich 20€ hätte sparen können?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das mit dem preis kann man schlecht vorauszusagen zu dem die Sachen in der Weihnachtszeit sowieso nur 1-2% steigen im Preis.


----------



## Maasii (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@green-CB: Hast du auch ein Tipp wegen dem Gehäuse Kühler und den Grafikkarten?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

https://geizhals.at/de/?cat=coolfan&xf=2237_4-Pin+PWM~3352_2011~355_120~358_20#xf_top

Die sind allesamt relativ leise und passen mit dem PWM-Anschluss auf das Board.

Bei den von Dir rausgesuchten Grafikkarten kannst Du nach deinem Gefühl entscheiden lassen, schlecht ist keine von denen.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich rate zu dem Enermax, da er günstiger ist und auch gut ist.

 Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich zur MSI GTX 770 sowie zur Sapphire R9 280X raten.


----------



## Maasii (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich denke, ich nehme den Enermax: Enermax T.B.Silence PWM 120x120x25mm 500-1500 U/min 8 dB(A)

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht sicher...die msi 770 gibt es leider bei Mindfactory nicht. Die würde ich dann wo anders kaufen...
Wo sind denn die Unterschiede zu der R9 280x dual-x und der Toxic (außer der Preis)? Mich wundern halt die Bewertungen auf Mindfactory...

Ich habe gehört, dass die NVIDIA Grafikkarten längeren Support haben und wohl eine bessere Verarbeitung? Ist da was dran? Ich habe hier schon gehört, dass es nur ein Gerücht sei...stimmt das? Will mir halt sicher gehen...

Wenn es eine gtx 770 am Ende sein würde...welche würdet ihr Empfehlen, die es bei Mindfactory gibt?


Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die Toxic ist höher getaktet (kein Kaufargument) und lauter als die Dual-X.

Zur GTX 770:
Dann die Gigabyte GTX 770 2GB oder die Inno3D GTX 770 iChill 2GB.

 Das mit dem Support stimmt teilweise so, wie bei den Treibern bis vor kurzen gab es sogar noch neue Treiberupdates für Nvidia Karten von 2004.


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die beste wäre die hier, aber leider auch mit eine der teuersten:

2048MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra Aktiv

Alternativ:

49297 - 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe


----------



## Maasii (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ok. Müsstest du dich jetzt zwischen der Sapphire Dual-X und der Gigabyte Gtx 770 entscheiden...welche würdest du dann nehmen?

Edit:
Warum sagst du(Icedaft), Asus und green-CB Gigabyte? Ich will jetzt kein battle zwischen euch...mich interessiert nur, warum genau Gigabyte bzw. Asus...
Warum bei der R9 280x die Sapphire Dual-X und nicht die Gigabyte?


----------



## Icedaft (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Asus, Gigabyte, Inno, Sapphire, das sind alles Karten die sowohl von der Leistung als auch von der Lautstärke her überzeugen können.

Da es noch Abstufungen sowohl vom Preis, als auch von der Lautstärke her gibt, kommen natürlich auch teilweise unterschiedliche Bewertungen zustande (der eine achtet mehr auf den Preis, der Andere mehr auf die Lautstärke...). Schlecht ist keine von denen.

Wenn ich bei der GTX770 wählen sollte würde ich die Inno 3D nehmen, bei der R9 280X soll die Sapphire vom Preis- als auch von der Lautstärke her die Beste sein.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@Icedaft
 Die Sapphire Dual-X kann man gut empfehlen die Toxic aber nicht, wollte es nur mal kurz erwähnen nicht das es da zu Missverständnissen kommt und da eine Sapphire R9 280X Toxic gekauft wird.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich lerne auch jeden Tag hinzu.


----------



## Maasii (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Also so wäre jetzt die Konfig!
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206fd667d85d9200adc74d368bbe099bc65b3a72110c

Hab ich euren Segen oder gibt es noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Westcoast (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

besser geht es nicht, meinen segen hast du.


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Alles lagernd, jetzt aber bestellen, "Marsch, Marsch"!

Alles prima mit der Konfig.

Erfahrungsberichte und Bilder sind hier immer gerne gesehen!


----------



## grenn-CB (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ja das passt so, ein Feedback zu dem PC wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Maasii (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich werde aufjedenfall ein Feedback in Form von Bildern, usw. geben!

Leider muss ich nochmal eben ein Thema aufgreifen, was hier wohl keiner mehr gerne sieht. Ich habe gerade noch gehört, dass NVIDIA wohl länger die gleiche Leistung erbringt, als AMD. Stimmt das oder eher nicht?


----------



## Softy (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch gehört, dass NVIDIA wohl länger die gleiche Leistung erbringt, als AMD. Stimmt das oder eher nicht?



Das stimmt eher... nicht. In der Tat ist das totaler Unfug. Dazu stehe ich mit meinem Namen


----------



## Maasii (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

mhh...würde eig. auch ein Gehäuselüfter reichen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch gehört, dass NVIDIA wohl länger die gleiche Leistung erbringt, als AMD. Stimmt das oder eher nicht?


 
Das ist so nicht korrekt.
AMD erbringt eigentlich überhaupt keine Leistung. Daher erbringt AMD über einen deutlich längeren Zeitpunkt keine Leistung als Nvidia und daher wäre AMD aus dieser Sichtweise zu bevorzugen.


----------



## Maasii (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Oke? Das hat jetzt komplett verwirrt


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Threshold....hast Du geraucht...?


----------



## Maasii (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das wäre meine Alternative: 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2201885b4cee420f2d1d558e70da007a5b3f82b4c7520


----------



## Icedaft (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Schön zusammengestellt Maasii, als Karte könnte man noch diese hier in Erwägung ziehen: 2048MB Inno3D GeForce GTX 770 iChill HerculeZ X3 Ultra Aktiv

Bei der SSD evtl. die 250GB Version, dann lägen wir immer noch im Budget.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich hätte ja die MSI genommen aber Mindfactory hat ja nichts von MSI.


----------



## Icedaft (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen. 
Da müsstest du Mindfactory mal eine Mail schicken und nachfragen.


----------



## Softy (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Vielleicht zu hohe RMA-Quoten


----------



## Icedaft (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Na dann sollten Sie tunlichst mal die Billigmarken in Sachen Grafikkarte aus dem Programm nehmen...


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Softy schrieb:


> Vielleicht zu hohe RMA-Quoten


 
Bei Mindfactory?  Überrascht mich nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da müsstest du Mindfactory mal eine Mail schicken und nachfragen.



Hatten schon einige gemacht und keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Vielleicht mal MSI fragen.


----------



## Maasii (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Welche Version würdet ihr mit jetzt empfehlen? Und habt ihr zufällig einen guten Shop, wo man noch mal einen Blick rein werfen könnte im Raum Dortmund, Lünen?

Edit:
Kann es sein, dass die Sapphire viel lauter ist als die gtx 770?


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Meistens etwas teurer, aber guter Laden : K&M Computer Shop

Ebenso : PC, Notebook, Smartphone und Tablet - Reparatur und Service in Dortmund-Kley bei ATELCO  

Conrad hat auch ab und zu korrekte Preise (ist aber meistens ziemlich teuer) : Die Conrad Filiale in Dortmund mit Infos & Öffnungszeiten


----------



## Maasii (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Sicher, dass das Netzteil reicht? Sehe gerade 2 Beiträge: 
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 6) - ComputerBase
AMD Radeon R7 260X, R9 270X und 280X im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase

Komme bei meiner Rechnung auf ~490W. Stimmt das ca.?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@Maasi
 Auf die Tests beziehe ich mich auch, allerdings ist bei dem Grafikkartentest auch schon der ganze PC mit drin von daher passt das.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ganz sicher, das selbst ein BeQuiet 400 Watt Netzteil reichen würde : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti im Test

Hardwareluxx testet mit einem stark übertakteten i7 6-Kerner (3930K oder 3960X oder 4930K....). Selbst damit zieht das komplette System unter fetter Last gerade mal ~ 400 Watt aus der Dose (Mit einer 780Ti OC).


----------



## grenn-CB (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

So ist es aber der Fehler wurde ja schon gefunden.


----------



## Maasii (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Welche Konfig würdet ihr denn jetzt empfehlen? 
Die erste mit der Sapphire 280x oder eher ne GTX 770?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Dezember 2013)

Könntest du nochmal die Zusammenstellungen posten oder den Beitrag nennen wo sie gepostet sind?


----------



## Softy (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ob Du die R9-280X oder die GTX 770 nimmst, ist Geschmackssache. Einen Unterschied wird man (bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen) eh nicht merken.


----------



## Maasii (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

1. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220dbd3253ee235bd7fd2438c64043d64df59675b7048
2. https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206fd667d85d9200adc74d368bbe099bc65b3a72110c

Edit:
wurde überarbeitet


----------



## grenn-CB (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Von der Leistung her unterscheiden sie sich nicht wirklich aber die GTX 770 wäre lieferbar und sparsamer und hat auch noch drei Spiele dabei, das hat die R9 280X nicht außer eben BF4 bei der BF4 Edition und sie ist erst am 15.1.2014 wieder lieferbar.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Da kannst Du jetzt eine Münze werfen,

in der ersten Zusammenstellung fehlt noch das DVD-Laufwerk.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Außer das ich bei der HDD direkt die 2TB-Version nehmen würde, gibt es da nichts zu verbessern. https://geizhals.at/de/seagate-barracuda-7200-14-2tb-st2000dm001-a686483.html

Maximal könnte man noch die SSHD-Variante der HDD Nehmen: https://geizhals.at/de/seagate-desktop-sshd-1tb-st1000dx001-a988345.html


----------



## Adi1 (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Maximal könnte man noch die SSHD-Variante der HDD Nehmen: https://geizhals.at/de/seagate-desktop-sshd-1tb-st1000dx001-a988345.html


 
Von diesen Zwitter-Teilen bin ich aber nicht wirklich überzeugt.


----------



## Icedaft (20. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich akzeptiere diese auch maximal als Ergänzung zu einer vorhandenen SSD für das BS oder, wenn wirklich nur ein sehr kleines Budget vorhanden ist, welches den Kauf einer zusätzlichen SSD für das BS nicht zulässt.


----------



## Maasii (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wäre dieses Netzteil hier eine Alternative? Habe Angst, dass mein Rechner direkt nach dem Zusammenbau bei der ersten richtigen Last direkt abrödelt...
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze


----------



## Softy (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das kannst Du auch nehmen, das Straight E9 wäre aber hochwertiger und völlig ausreichend.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich raste immer noch zum E9 da es effizienter ist zudem eine höhere Garantie hat und völlig ausreichend ist.


----------



## Maasii (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ok 
Ja ich hoffe es, dass es ausreicht


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Welche Zusammenstellung wird denn jetzt genommen?


----------



## ich111 (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Da brauchst du nicht hoffen, das E9 480W reicht!


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Ok
> Ja ich hoffe es, dass es ausreicht


 
Wir hoffen alle mit.


----------



## Maasii (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wir hoffen alle mit.


Haha ok 

Diese Konfig:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2206eba088729284b81672008074b226980d40174922d

Edit:
Ich habe jetzt erstmal die R9 280x rausgelassen und dafür die Gtx 770 genommen. Vll. änder ich dies noch. Darüber werde ich dann noch informieren!

Pc wird im Januar gekauft!


----------



## Threshold (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Sieht gut aus.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Melde dich am besten nochmal 1-2 Tage vor dem Kauf.

 @Threshold
 Nicht ganz, da ist kein DVD Brenner drin sondern nur ein DVD Laufwerk.


----------



## Maasii (22. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hier nochmal mit DVD Brenner 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22022e2ffbc7a6dc251935b43d1ae3402a9adb30e86a6


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Der Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler wäre leiser als der Themis.

Ansonsten super


----------



## Maasii (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ist bei dem Prozessor Kühler oder so Leitpaste dabei?


----------



## ich111 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ja, da ist eigentlich immer ein kleines Tütchen mit dabei


----------



## Maasii (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ok. Ich sehe gerade, dass bei dem Themsis nur noch einer lagernd ist...wenn der Themsis jetzt diese Woche weg ist, wie lange würde es dann dauern, bis er wieder lagernd ist?

Edit:
Ok, Frage hat sich gerade beim Aktualisieren beantwortet


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Ok. Ich sehe gerade, dass bei dem Themsis nur noch einer lagernd ist...wenn der Themsis jetzt diese Woche weg ist, wie lange würde es dann dauern, bis er wieder lagernd ist?



Woher sollen wir das wissen?  Ich würde ja eh den Thermalright True Spirit kaufen.


----------



## ich111 (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Dann nimmst du einfach den Thermalright, der ist sehr gut


----------



## Maasii (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Überarbeitet:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2205d82a1defb92f0e6c4eeae0fff3c9621bd3091f204

Edit:
Dvd Brenner ist drin


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Für 1 € mehr würde ich schon einen DVD-Brenner nehmen: LG Electronics GH24NSB0 DVD-RW SATA intern schwarz Bulk

Ansonsten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maasii (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ist das nicht der Brenner:
LG Electronics GH24NSB0 DVD-RW SATA intern


----------



## Softy (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ja, das ist der Brenner  Vorher war ein DVD-ROM drin.


----------



## Maasii (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ok, dann werde ich nochmal paar Tage vor dem Kauf hier reinschreiben und fragen, ob sich was geändert hat 

Aktuelle Konfig:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220360b21adeae71eff01ec0c8eed8c6dcc82c3320712


----------



## grenn-CB (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Jetzt passt es soweit, aber frage wie du schon vorhast nochmal 1-2 Tage vor dem Kauf nach ob das noch so in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Maasii (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Könnte man dieses Gehäuse als Alternative nehmen? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe bis zum 18.01.14 zu warten... 
Oder lohnt sich das warten?
Zalman Z9 Plus Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das Zalman Z9 hat halt kein Front USB 3, ansonsten ist das Z9 aber schon OK.

Es gäbe aber auch andere Varianten vom Shinobi, die früher lieferbar wären, z.B.

8423729 - BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil oder 8423728 - BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil


----------



## Icedaft (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wenn man die richtige Version raussucht schon:

Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 schwarz mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das gibt es aber nicht bei mindfactory.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Bei Mindfactory sind sowieso zurzeit viele Gehäuse nicht erhältlich oder ziemlich teuer gegenüber zu anderen Shops.


----------



## Maasii (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ok, das Zalman fällt schonmal raus, weil es bei Mindfactory nicht gibt und wenn ich bei Hardwareversand bestellen würde, kann ich auch das schöne BitFenix in Schwarz nehmen 
BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ja, dass Shinobi kannst Du bedenkenlos kaufen .


----------



## Maasii (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ok, danke 
Ich wünsche euch allen übrigens Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wünsche auch ein frohes Fest!

 Wird der PC doch noch jetzt gekauft oder so wie es hieß im Januar?


----------



## Maasii (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Januar...aber möglichst früh im Januar


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

In Ordnung, dann kannst du ja wie schon gesagt 1-2 Tage vor dem Kauf nochmal nachfragen.


----------



## Maasii (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich war heute bei meinem Onkel und er meinte, das ich mir beim Netzteil lieber sowas kaufen soll:
600 Watt LC-Power Silent Giant-Green Power Edition Non-Modular

Und beim Gehäuse sowas:
Enermax Ostrog Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/weiss

Ist das mit dem Netzteil mit den Anschlüssen überhaupt möglich oder fehlen mir Anschlüsse? Beim Gehäuse meint er halt, das ich auch eine Luftzufuhr von der Seite brauch bzw. dies besser ist.


----------



## ich111 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Tut mir leid, aber der hat Null Ahnung, das Netzteil kann einfach bei dem Preis nur Schrott sein und selbst wenn es das leisten würde was drauf steht, dann wäre es überdimensioniert.
Bei Netzteil kann man einfach nur die Geräte kaufen, die in einem guten Test (z.B. Chroma Teststation...) für gut befunden worden sind.

Und Gehäuse kauft man nach gefallen, wobei man auf gewisse Dinge schon Wert legen sollte.


----------



## Icedaft (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Nichts gegen deinen Onkel, mit den Empfehlungen hat er sich aber in Sachen Computer gänzlich disqualifiziert.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das Gehäuse ist grundsätzlich eigentlich zu empfehlen aber nicht bei dem Budget, das Netzteil ist aber wirklich minderwertig und LC Power ist schon eigentlich fast das schlimmste bei den Netzteilen.


----------



## Maasii (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Mhh ok...seit ihr bei dem Gehäuse sicher, dass es nicht zu viel Wärme aufnimmt?

Edit:
Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Green Netzteilen? Er hat gesagt, dass die nur soviel Watt verbrauchen, wie das System benötigt. Und bei den anderen Netzteilen ist es wohl so, dass immer die gleiche Wattzahl aus dem Netzteil gepumpt wird.

Habt ihr eine Arbeitsspeicher Alternative? Möchte nicht unbedingt bis zum ~5.01.14 warten 
Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, ist dies doch das BitFenix mit Seitenfenster+Lüftung oder?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_734346.html

Brauch ich eigentlich, wenn ich später aufrüsten möchte ein neues Netzteil oder reicht das dann immernoch?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von diesen Green Netzteilen? Er hat gesagt, dass die nur soviel Watt verbrauchen, wie das System benötigt.



sowas gibts nicht 



> Und bei den anderen Netzteilen ist es wohl so, dass immer die gleiche Wattzahl aus dem Netzteil gepumpt wird.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

@Maasii
 Das stimmt nicht, denn der PC verbraucht nur das was die Komponenten brauchen und das Netzteil braucht auch noch was, da der Wirkungsgrade des LC Power Netzteil nur bei 82% liegt verbraucht mit dem Netzteil der PC mehr als mit einem E9 da die einen Wirkungsgrad von ca. 90% haben.
 Zudem wäre es nicht das erste mal bei LC Power das die Wirkungsgradangaben nicht stimmen, zudem leisten die Netzteile von denen nicht das was sie versprechen und sie haben nicht alle Schutzschaltungen.
 Im schlimmsten Fall fackelt dir das LC Power Netzteil noch die ganze Wohnung ab.


----------



## Maasii (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



Maasii schrieb:


> Mhh ok...seit ihr bei dem Gehäuse sicher, dass es nicht zu viel Wärme aufnimmt?
> 
> Habt ihr eine Arbeitsspeicher Alternative? Möchte nicht unbedingt bis zum ~5.01.14 warten
> Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, ist dies doch das BitFenix mit Seitenfenster+Lüftung oder?
> ...



Wie sieht es mit den Fragen aus?


----------



## grenn-CB (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich dachte der PC sollte erst im Januar bestellt werden?

 Das E9 480W sollte eigentlich jede aktuelle Single GPU mit ausreichend Strom versorgen können, abgesehen von der R9 290X aber der Trend geht ja sowieso zu immer sparsameren Karten.


----------



## Maasii (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ja Anfang Januar sonst 
Wie sieht es mit der Wärme im Gehäuse aus? Könnte es dort zu Problemen führen?


----------



## Softy (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

2-3 Lüfter (1x vorne einblasend, 1x hinten und evtl. 1x oben ausblasend) reicht völlig aus. Wenn Du übertakten willst, würde ich oben 2 Lüfter in den Deckel bauen.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Dezember 2013)

Da sollte es an sich keine Probleme geben, denn der eine Gehäuselüfter von dem Shinobi reichte sogar bei einem PC mit einer HD 7970 aus, aber ich selber rate troztdem dazu noch einen zweiten zu verbauen da so die Belüftung nochmal deutlich besser ist als mit einen Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Maasii (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ich hab mir das Video mal angeguckt. Hier sagt er, dass er wohl Probleme mit seinem CPU Lüfter hat, weil der wohl zu groß fürs Gehäuse ist. Sein Gehäuse ist von der Breite sogar größer als das BitFenix. Denkt ihr, dass es trotzdem zu Problemen führen kann?
Mein neuer PC - Battlefield 4 auf Ultra ohne Probleme [German-HD+ | Battlefield 4 Gameplay+VLOG] - YouTube


----------



## grenn-CB (26. Dezember 2013)

Welcher CPU Kühler sollte nochmal genommen werden?


----------



## Maasii (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler
laut Geizhalsmaßen könnte es hinhauen...aber ich weiss nicht so ganz...wollte lieber nochmal Rat


----------



## grenn-CB (27. Dezember 2013)

Der True Spirit passt da locker rein, am Ende sind da noch über 2cm Platz.


----------



## Maasii (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Ok, vielen Dank


----------



## Maasii (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Jetzt muss ich theoretisch nur noch bis zum 3.01.14 warten und dann das System kaufen 
Oder soll ich ruhig jetzt bestellen?


----------



## Manu98 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Wenn das Geld da ist kannst du ja jetzt bestellen. Wenn nicht dann warten


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Dezember 2013)

Du kannst auch jetzt bestellen, sobald alles auf Lager ist wird es versendet.


----------



## Maasii (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Endgültige Zusammenstellung:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22046c96431d9a099807da0571587c933ab9685f16040

Hinweis:
Ich bekomme 4 Gehäuse Lüfter vom Nachbarn! Alle 120mm groß, mit LED und Luftsteuerung!

Letzte Frage:
1. Ist die Leitpaste beim CPU Kühler dabei?


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Was für Lüfter wären denn das genau?
Bisher war bei dem True Spirit 120M WLP dabei, denke das es bei der neuen Revision nicht anders sein wird.

 Beim Netzteil nimm ein E9 450W.


----------



## Maasii (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Enermax Apollish:
ENERMAX.DE - Apollish


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Den kann man nehmen aber 4 sind schon wieder zu viel des guten, würde maximal 3 verbauen.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Die  Enermax *T.B.*Apollish's  sind noch besser/leiser.


----------



## grenn-CB (29. Dezember 2013)

Da er aber schon die anderen vom Nachbar kriegt kann er die ja ausprobieren und schauen ob sie reichen.


----------



## Softy (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Was? Nachbar?  Ich lese doch immer nur den letzten Post


----------



## Maasii (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Da er aber schon die anderen vombNachbar kriegt kann er die ja ausprobieren und schauen ob sie reichen.


 
Genau. Ich werde meinen PC wegen den ganzen Sonn -und Feiertagen wahrscheinlich doch erst so am 2.01 bestellen können...


----------



## Maasii (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Also wie gesagt, das ist meine Konfig:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22035386407cad4519973bc0270dc4ef95324eb1c53dd

Habe die vor ca. 5min bestellt. Werde Bericht erstatten, wenn der PC fertig zusammengebaut ist!


----------



## ich111 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Was willst du denn mit dem 600W L8. Ich würde dir empfehlen zu stornieren, das rauszuwerfen und ein 450W oder 480W E9 zu bestellen


----------



## Waynus (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Du kannst im Forum sagen das du das Netzteil gegen eins von ich111, tauschen möchtest. Das geht meist ohne Probleme von statten. So kann deine geänderte Konfig am 07.02 das Lager mit der dann lieferbaren Graka verlassen (außer Vorkasse und das neue NT kostet mehr, dann warten die ersten den neuen Zahlungseingang ab.. kann mich auch irren)


----------



## Icedaft (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Richtig. Netzteil gegen das E9 mit 480W und KM tauschen, dann passt es.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Januar 2014)

Sehe ich auch so das E9 450W genau so viel kostet wie das L8 600W und völlig ausreicht und effizienter ist sowohl auch messbar leiser und es hat 5 Jahre Garantie. 
Oder eben wenn man CM will was bei einem Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Maasii (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Sry Leute, dass ich erst jetzt schreibe, aber ich hatte ein paar Dinge zu klären...

Folgendes System habe ich jetzt gekauft und im Betrieb: 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22035386407cad4519973bc0270dc4ef95324eb1c53dd


[size=+2]*Kleiner Review:*[/size]

*Installation der Hardwarekomponenten:*
Bei der Installation gab es ein paar kleine Probleme...
1.) SSD Halterung muss dazu gekauft werden. Habe mir für ~ 3€ bei Amazon eine SSD Halterung gekauft.
2.) CPU Kühler habe ich auf die andere Seite gebracht, weil sonst ein RAM Riegel versperrt gewesen wäre. 
3.) Die SSD habe ich im Bios eingestellt, wurde aber bei der Win 8 Installation nicht als System Festplatte angenommen. Als Lösung habe ich dann erst Windows 7 installiert und dann auf 8 geupdatet.


CPU-Temperatur: ~22°C


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

1. War bei dem Shinobi mit Fenster keine 2,5 Einschub dabei?
2. Könntest du mal ein Foto machen wie der CPU Kühler jetzt verbaut ist?
3. Das müsste man doch einstellen können oder konntest du die SSD da nicht mal auswählen?

Das sind zwar jetzt nur die Idle Temperaturen aber die sehen so schon mal sehr gut aus.
 Das L8 600W ist aber viel zu überdimensioniert.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Warum hast du dir dieses Schrott Netzteil gekauft?


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Zumal man dafür ein E9 450W bekommen hätte was locker gereicht hätte.


----------



## Icedaft (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das Netzteil würde ich tauschen, bei so hochwertiger Hardware darf es wirklich ein E9 sein.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Noch sollte er es ja umtauschen können.


----------



## Maasii (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hier noch 2 Bilder zum Thema Gehäuse 

Edit:
Sry, dass die Bilder alle verdreht sind...


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Das Netzteil solltest Du umdrehen, damit es von unten Frischluft ziehen kann.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Dazu rate ich auch, denn so wie es jetzt ist war es nicht vorgesehen vom Gehäusehersteller.


----------



## Skreamizm (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Schon wieder Hilfe. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-ausgetauscht-kein-bild-mehr.html#post6139825


----------



## grenn-CB (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Hat der Tipp von Rosigatton denn schon geholfen mit dem BIOS Reset?


----------



## Skreamizm (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Erster Eigenzusammenbau: 800 - 1000€ Gaming - PC*

Nein, geht immer noch net. 

Ich bin echt vom Pech verfolgt....


----------

